# Lucky Bass Turd



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Seriously? why does that thing cost so much any way. Theres nothing special about it as far as I see.


----------



## crbanta (Mar 24, 2011)

he shooting mayhem 250s and getting almost 400 fps outta it


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

crbanta said:


> he shooting mayhem 250s and getting almost 400 fps outta it


its not aaron is it?


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

The Monster Safari has a different riser and different cams. It is just a more suped up Monster IMO.
How old is this kid?


----------



## awirtz26 (Feb 12, 2009)

so his arrows are way to light for the bow then.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

250 is the spine. If thats what spine hes shooting. His specs are around 80lbs and a 30in DL.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

yeah, he aint shooin 400 fps. if its a kid, no way in hell.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Yeah Ben there's no way if this is a kid. I can pull 70 lbs but only for a dozen arrows. And I'm a big dude. There's no way a kid could pull 80 lbs.


----------



## crbanta (Mar 24, 2011)

Im sorry it shoulda read 340 not 400 I can't type


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

ok as far as i know there is no bow called the " z7 safari" and unless they came out with it yesterday, i think he means z7. if the kid is 10 years old im pretty sure he cant pull an 85lb dual cam. they make 40lb z7's so almost anyone could shoot one but theres no way hes gettin 340 outta it.the z7 ibo's 332 so unless hes using an arrow 40 grains under 5 per lb. and has a 32inch dl, i dont think hes getting 340. my reezen which actually ibo's 340 is getting 296 at 64lbs 27inch dl with a 325 grain arrow. these are just my opinion


----------



## crbanta (Mar 24, 2011)

It is the safari I'm positive but I may not have gotten it word for word it was on the tenth like ten days ago


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

well somethings not making sense here? possibly but not positively the regular monster limbs are the same deflection as the safari's and his dad could have swapped the originals with some 40-50 pounders


----------



## crbanta (Mar 24, 2011)

Idk and i truly dont care so I just wanted to hear what u guys thought


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

talk about lucky.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

tell him i will trade him for the razor edge


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I can shoot 70lbs all day, if you are going to shoot 70lbs you should be able to. If you can't, drop the lbs...

As for that kid getting it? Anything is possible, working out seeing it I can't say for sure


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

supposedly he's 10 though and the safari is 85lb only


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Yeah. If that kid is only 10 and drawing 85 then I don't want to ever screw with him haha.


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

think of what hell be when hes older


----------



## crbanta (Mar 24, 2011)

If u saw this kid ud say he's 18


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

If i saw the kid i would drop him down a peg show em' who runs this


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

I dont think a ten year old will ever look like an 18 year old


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

hunter41606 said:


> I dont think a ten year old will ever look like an 18 year old


Yeah maybe 12.


----------



## Bow Hunter Beck (Aug 28, 2011)

here is the link http://mathewsinc.com/product/safari/#specs no way he is shooting that im 6'1 and have a 30 inch draw and im still not getting my top fps amd who would give a 10 year old a 2100 dollar bow not even including all the extras


----------



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

My son is 10y.o. 5 feet even 137lbs, shoots a craze at 23" 25lbs.....just sayn'


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

SARASR said:


> My son is 10y.o. 5 feet even 137lbs, shoots a craze at 23" 25lbs.....just sayn'


thats much bigger than I was when I was 10!! I was like 4'9 100 pounds haha


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

I was like 4 7 115 and chubby!


----------



## hunterGL (Sep 22, 2011)

I was 4 8 and was 75 pounds


----------

